# Drill Bits



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you have ceramic you may get by with a masonary bit...or 4 or 6, but if your tile is porcelain you will need a spade shaped glass bit for sure. I got a MIBRO and it is the KATZSASS. Shaped like a miniature garden spade
Not sure if there is a .75 inch version you might be able to round out a .50 opening for the toggles but I would just go straight for the glass bit and you`ll be happy:thumbsup:
For general pupose bits look for ones stamped HSS or titanium ones (gold) but skip the made in China ones.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The new microwave is going to cover the area of tile behind it. Before starting to make holes in the tile which is going to butcher up that area, why not just remove the tiles just around the mounting hole area.

If the tiles were glued with mastic to the original wall surface, this should be easy.

If you end up needing to drill through tile, here is a sample of a *CERAMIC HOLE SAW SET:*
http://doitbest.com/Hole+Saws-Vermont+American-model-721091-doitbest-sku-301124.dib

--------------------------------------------------


> What kinds of bits should I have in my garage? Any set recommendations?


 Here is a 37 piece set from Hitachi that includes masonry bits and a whole range of driver bits in one compact set where every bit has its own home where hopefully it will be returned to after each use.
http://www.tylertool.com/hitachi114.html?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase

I have lot's of drills, Drill sets, Electrician's drills, Hole saw sets, bell hanger drills, Masonry sets, and spline bits but 90% of the time, the Hitachi Set will do the job + the drivers are in the same box.


----------



## gfelton (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations.

I spent 20 minutes with a glass/tile spade-type bit with my wife running the spray bottle, and I'm half-way to having a 3/16" hole at the stud. Too bad I need 2 holes at the ends of the mounting plate . . . I guess by next Monday, I might be ready to put my microwave in.

This has been a discouraging "little" job.

Or maybe I should take a few days off to run the drill :thumbup:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you have access to a rotozip? They make a tile bit that I have used to mount thing in the bathroom. Worked great.


----------



## gfelton (Apr 17, 2009)

Believe it or not, I just got this thing on the wall 2 weeks ago. Problem is that the microwave will operate on the countertop so the motivation went way down. 

Fortunately, my mom wanted me to remod a tiny bathroom, so I told my wife I wouldn't start until the microwave was up. The spade bit and a little experimenting with the technique worked out . . . though there wasn't anything quick about drilling through that tile.

Thanks for the help.


----------

